# TBT Minecraft Server [DEAD]



## Ashtot (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey everyone, I just created a little server because I was bored. I'm pretty sure Alice is making one or something, but if anybody wants to join, this is the IP: *142.162.45.243
*
I made it so we all start on an island in the ocean, with limited resources. There are a couple of smaller islands nearby that we could eventually expand into etc.

Come join in if you want to have some fun, and join the TBT Mumble server as well!

You need to be using Minecraft *1.7.9* to join!

Tested and everything works fine!

*RULES:

1. Do not destroy/take anything from somebody without their permission.

2. If you do not want people in your homes, put a sign somewhere saying that they are not permitted to enter.

3. Always replant trees in Cities/Villages.

4. Please don't stop cutting a tree halfway through. You gotta take all the wood.

5. Be kind, and have fun!

Failure to abide by these rules will result in a warning. Repeated violation will result in a ban.

Update: Creepers will no longer destroy blocks when exploding.*

Update: The server has switched to CraftBukkit! The server is still "Vanilla" as in there will be nothing added to the game. I have included the Essentials plugin which will allow you to choose a nickname, teleport to other players, and more!

Starting Island:


----------



## Yookey (Jun 16, 2014)

Can't resolve hostname? :c


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 16, 2014)

Never mind doesn't work.

I'll try to fix it.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 16, 2014)

Can't connect to server.

Using the IP posted in the OP.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 16, 2014)

Okay I think it's fixed, just let me know.


----------



## Yookey (Jun 16, 2014)

Still can't :/


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 16, 2014)

Okay, at long last, I believe you will finally be able to connect to the server.


----------



## lilabounce (Jun 16, 2014)

Ooh, I might have to check this out when I next have time :3


----------



## matt (Jun 17, 2014)

do I need to add the socket at the end of the IP?

- - - Post Merge - - -

are you using vanilla software? Check this out. Your server is still not working.
http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/1373160-how-to-create-a-minecraft-server-easy-guide-detailed-vanillabukkit-how-to-manage-your-server-up-to-date/


----------



## Capella (Jun 17, 2014)

It's not working for me ;;


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 17, 2014)

So everyone, It's vanilla, and you don't need to add the port. It wasn't working for you because it was offline. It should be online 24/7 from now on, enjoy! Post here if you're online so we can play together!


----------



## Capella (Jun 20, 2014)

yay okay it works now


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm online


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jun 20, 2014)

Well, it works for me~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Server closed?


----------



## Hot (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks like it.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah I was just on, and it said server closed~


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah, me too.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 20, 2014)

Sorry, the server closed for a couple minutes because somebody closed it who wasn't me. It's online now, go at it!


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jun 21, 2014)

Is it down now?  Or do I just suck that bad at starting Minecraft up?


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 21, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Is it down now?  Or do I just suck that bad at starting Minecraft up?



It's up.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 22, 2014)

Updated with rules.

Thanks Rockthemike for the boats!


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jun 22, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> *RULES:
> 
> 2. Do not enter people's homes/property without their permission.
> *



A quick question, since you turned off creeper environment damage, is this necessary?  You did say in rule one not to touch/destroy/take any bodies things, but to not even be able to look is harsh. I build things assuming people will be wondering into my stuff and checking it out, can you say if people don't want any one looking at their stuff to put a DO NOT ENTER sign or something?


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 22, 2014)

Updated! Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 22, 2014)

Aw yea, this sounds awesome, I gotta check this out when I log on tomorrow


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 22, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> Aw yea, this sounds awesome, I gotta check this out when I log on tomorrow



You're more than welcome!


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jun 23, 2014)

I can't connect to the server any more!  I gotta ask again, is it down, or am I noobing it up?


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 23, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> I can't connect to the server any more!  I gotta ask again, is it down, or am I noobing it up?



Yeah, same here.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jun 23, 2014)

it's still not up? 
T.T


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 23, 2014)

It should be up... It was up this morning and a few of us were playing. I'll restart it.


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

I can connect to the server just fine


----------



## Hot (Jun 23, 2014)

Yep, it seems to be on now.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jun 27, 2014)

This server rocks, WHEN IT'S UP!!!

WHAT DO WE WANT?!
MORE MINECRAFT!
WHEN DO WE WANT IT?
NOWWWW!


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 27, 2014)

Are there going to be moderator plugins, or just vanilla?


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jun 27, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Are there going to be moderator plugins, or just vanilla?



It seems to be vanilla with the intent to all ways be vanilla.

But regardless of if there are or aren't, you should play.  It's a blast.


----------



## Jawile (Jun 27, 2014)

It says I can't connect. Is the server down?


----------



## Capella (Jun 27, 2014)

Jawile said:


> It says I can't connect. Is the server down?



ya


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 28, 2014)

Sorry, the server should not have been down yesterday... I'm not sure why it was. It's up now.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 29, 2014)

And it's down again. :L


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 29, 2014)

Zigzag991 said:


> And it's down again. :L



It's up, lol...


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jun 29, 2014)

it's down for me... And the last time I played, the thing lagged me out.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jun 29, 2014)

lookyhooky said:


> it's down for me... And the last time I played, the thing lagged me out.



Pretty sure that was my fault.  I had too many cows/chickens.  I've killed most of them so hopefully it won't happen again lol


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 30, 2014)

If your internet isn't pretty good you might have trouble in general. The server is hosted in NA east so that will be the best connection.


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 1, 2014)

Server will be down tonight, sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Nova452 (Jul 3, 2014)

I love minecraft, and I love playing with people. I would love to play.


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 3, 2014)

FMJ_Amaze said:


> I love minecraft, and I love playing with people. I would love to play.



Everyone's welcome!


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 8, 2014)

I lost power for a few days, but the server is back up! Come on in and play!


----------



## Capella (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm gonna try to get on tomorrow 
Minecraft isn't working


----------



## toastia (Jul 10, 2014)

It's not up I guess :/


----------



## Beary (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm hoooping that this will be up soon. I want to playyy! ^^


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 13, 2014)

The server isn't working for some strange reason, It'll will be up by Tuesday at the latest. 

I might be converting the server to a Bukkit Server in order to allow nicknames to be used, wish me luck.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 13, 2014)

I think im gonna join.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It said my connection timed out...


----------



## Beary (Jul 14, 2014)

*dances on loading server*


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 15, 2014)

I haven't been able to find the problem, so It's going to take a while longer in order to fix the server. Sorry for the inconvenience everyone! I'll have it up ASAP.


----------



## Shadow Star (Jul 15, 2014)

Would it be alright if I came and joined in the fun? If that's alright with you lot that is.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 15, 2014)

Shadow Star said:


> Would it be alright if I came and joined in the fun? If that's alright with you lot that is.



Are you kidding?  If you start playing, I would start up again!  I stopped, no ones ever on.


----------



## Shadow Star (Jul 15, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Are you kidding?  If you start playing, I would start up again!  I stopped, no ones ever on.



Is that so? That does surprise me. I'll be sure to join the server... provided I can connect to it. My minecraft has this fun little game called "Let's debate if we can actually connect." I swear my computer and minecraft just hate me sometimes...

Actually, scratch that. Electronics in general hate me.


----------



## Caius (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd be down to play. I forgot this existed.


----------



## Beary (Jul 15, 2014)

I hope this gets fixed soon! ^-^


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 21, 2014)

As soon as I get a better computer that can properly run Minecraft, I'll meander on down to the server and see if I can lend a hand. I'm experienced in moderating Minecraft servers.


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 21, 2014)

If someone could try it just to see if it works that'd be great.


----------



## toastia (Jul 21, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> If someone could try it just to see if it works that'd be great.


Is it still 1.7.9 or did you update?


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 21, 2014)

Still 1.7.9.


----------



## Beary (Jul 21, 2014)

I checked myself, and it wouldn't log in... :/


----------



## toastia (Jul 21, 2014)

Same.


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 21, 2014)

I believe I just fixed it, if you log in it should work fine as long as you're on 1.7.9. IP is the same as before.


----------



## toastia (Jul 21, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> I believe I just fixed it, if you log in it should work fine as long as you're on 1.7.9. IP is the same as before.


Nope.


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 21, 2014)

Prin said:


> Nope.



It wasn't on when you last tried, it should work now.


----------



## toastia (Jul 21, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> It wasn't on when you last tried, it should work now.


I'm restarting minecraft now.
Still no.


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 21, 2014)

Actually I think I changed the IP, try the original and the one that I put in the main post.


----------



## toastia (Jul 21, 2014)

Now it works!


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 21, 2014)

Prin said:


> Now it works!



Which IP, the new one, or the old one? I assume it's the new one.


----------



## toastia (Jul 21, 2014)

New.


----------



## toastia (Jul 21, 2014)

rock, im kinda lost wats th coords to ur house


----------



## toastia (Jul 22, 2014)

Anybody wanna  get online?


----------



## Shadow Star (Jul 22, 2014)

I'll jump online if it's working now.

Oh, but if you could tell me what the IP is because I can't seem to connect to the server...


----------



## toastia (Jul 22, 2014)

Shadow Star said:


> I'll jump online if it's working now.
> 
> Oh, but if you could tell me what the IP is because I can't seem to connect to the server...


142.162.45.243
is the IP. If you are online, leave a message here and I'll come online!


----------



## Beary (Jul 22, 2014)

If anybody wants to play, I'm on right now. ^-^


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 22, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> If anybody wants to play, I'm on right now. ^-^



i'll play!


----------



## toastia (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm online now if anyone wants to play!


----------



## toastia (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm online again!


----------



## Capella (Jul 24, 2014)

Prin said:


> I'm online again!



I'll play wuw


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 24, 2014)

i'm on


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 24, 2014)

I can't connect...? Says that the connections refused


----------



## Beary (Jul 24, 2014)

lookyhooky said:


> I can't connect...? Says that the connections refused



Use this Ip: 142.162.45.243
And 1.7.9


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 26, 2014)

Okay I'm going to be switching the server over to Bukkit today. The server might not be up for a couple of hours, but hopefully we'll have some neat features!

Edit: Update is finished.

Please check the main post for updates!


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 27, 2014)

i'm online! I'm at a island


----------



## toastia (Jul 27, 2014)

You should add ChestShop since there is an economy.


----------



## Jordan ACNL (Jul 27, 2014)

*I'm on! :3*


----------



## Music_123 (Jul 27, 2014)

i came on earlier


----------



## Cariad (Jul 28, 2014)

I was on with cap and had so much fun! Will be going on again! Possibly a few hours?


----------



## Capella (Jul 28, 2014)

MissNiamh said:


> I was on with cap and had so much fun! Will be going on again! Possibly a few hours?



ya we did 
im going to help improve the island and stuff


----------



## Cariad (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm on right now if anybody is intrested??


----------



## Jordan ACNL (Jul 28, 2014)

*I'm on. Anyone want to come and join me?*


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 28, 2014)

i'm on


----------



## Music_123 (Jul 28, 2014)

imma go on


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 28, 2014)

i'm still on


----------



## Cariad (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm going to go on in a few hours, join me please I'm a noob!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 29, 2014)

I'd join if I had an account, so I'll stick to my classic version. It sounds really awesome though!


----------



## 4A-GZE (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm so confused about how to get the nicknames to work. Also, what can I buy with the money?


----------



## Edzers (Jul 29, 2014)

Jeez. times like these make me want to get a Minecraft account, and not play on my crappy downloaded free one. Grr.


----------



## Jordan ACNL (Jul 30, 2014)

*Anyone going to come on? It is not as fun when your by yourself :c*


----------



## 4A-GZE (Jul 30, 2014)

I've found two villages, two temples, and a mineshaft.  I can only remember how to get to one of them, though.


----------



## Jawile (Jul 30, 2014)

Anyone mind if I start building more street lamps? I feel like there are way too many monsters roaming around at night.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 30, 2014)

i'm on


----------



## Jawile (Jul 31, 2014)

I extended the path to go through the part of the island with a bunch of trees; if you don't want it there feel free to remove it.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 31, 2014)

on


----------



## toastia (Jul 31, 2014)

on


----------



## Imitation (Jul 31, 2014)

Can anybody direct me to where I can get version 1.7.9 please?
I have version 1.7.10...


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 31, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Can anybody direct me to where I can get version 1.7.9 please?
> I have version 1.7.10...



1.7.9 and up.


----------



## Imitation (Jul 31, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> 1.7.9 and up.



I thought it meant 1.7.9 only as every time I try to join the server on .10 it keeps telling me to re open the game


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 31, 2014)

i have 1.7.10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 31, 2014)

We have a MC server now?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 31, 2014)

for the person Rockthemike. Your house is great! the shop is huge! How much will a condo cost?


----------



## toastia (Aug 1, 2014)

That was my house, ryan xD
You can't buy condos,  thosr are just where beary and I live. 
Im online.


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 1, 2014)

The server is looking great guys!


----------



## toastia (Aug 1, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> The server is looking great guys!


can we plx have chestshop


----------



## Mini Mario (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone Plez Come on wit mah so I dunt feel lonely


----------



## toastia (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm online


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 1, 2014)

Yeah I'll be trying to implement Economy soon. Also, a few of us are on so if anybody was thinking about it, join us!

If anybody would like to be a moderator on the server (this actually comes with responsibilities), send me a PM explaining why.

Also, remember to use the /nick feature and use your TBT name so everyone will recognize you!


----------



## toastia (Aug 1, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> Yeah I'll be trying to implement Economy soon. Also, a few of us are on so if anybody was thinking about it, join us!
> 
> If anybody would like to be a moderator on the server (this actually comes with responsibilities), send me a PM explaining why.
> 
> Also, remember to use the /nick feature and use your TBT name so everyone will recognize you!


mhm kk


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 1, 2014)

i'm on


----------



## toastia (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm on.


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 2, 2014)

on


----------



## toastia (Aug 2, 2014)

Online.


----------



## toastia (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm online again.


----------



## toastia (Aug 3, 2014)

Online!


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 3, 2014)

online!


----------



## toastia (Aug 3, 2014)

online


----------



## Cariad (Aug 3, 2014)

Imma play tomorrow, around 10 hrs from now. Get it into your calendars!


----------



## toastia (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm looking forward to helping improve the server to the best of my ability!


----------



## Mini Mario (Aug 3, 2014)

Im on!


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 3, 2014)

The position of moderator has been filled.


----------



## Nage (Aug 4, 2014)

oh snap gonig to subscribe and join officially when my finals are over/i get minecraft working again 'cause i needa update&double check that theres no issue


----------



## Cariad (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm on!


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 4, 2014)

Online. c:
I found the End: 
x : -198
y: 36
z: -481


----------



## Mini Mario (Aug 4, 2014)

Im on


----------



## toastia (Aug 4, 2014)

getting on


----------



## Cariad (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm on! Come and play with me!


----------



## Mini Mario (Aug 5, 2014)

Im on

- - - Post Merge - - -

Errr, Servers not working


----------



## Mini Mario (Aug 5, 2014)

I really want to get on this server right now :*(, can anyone else get on?


----------



## Zigzag991 (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh, sweet! Gonna go back and finish my temp house. What are the possibilities of ever doing something like adventure maps and stuff? I seriously wanna try Super Hostile!


----------



## toastia (Aug 5, 2014)

getting on

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't log on.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 5, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> I really want to get on this server right now :*(, can anyone else get on?



No, I tried. Hopefully it'll be back up soon.


----------



## 4A-GZE (Aug 5, 2014)

Not working for me either. I hope I didn't lose all my progress on my new house. D:


----------



## Zigzag991 (Aug 5, 2014)

So have people been building around the island or spreading out? I know a few of us ventured out awhile back but I didn't build a home out there. I DID manage to find 2 villages, but I think they need to be healed and repopulated, heh.


----------



## toastia (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't think it's resetting, I just think Ashtot shut down the server for a bit.


----------



## Mini Mario (Aug 5, 2014)

Aww, thats too bad


----------



## toastia (Aug 5, 2014)

does anyone want to play skyblock with me?


----------



## Zigzag991 (Aug 5, 2014)

What's the IP?


----------



## rockthemike13 (Aug 5, 2014)

I'd play Skyblock some time!


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 5, 2014)

Zigzag991 said:


> So have people been building around the island or spreading out? I know a few of us ventured out awhile back but I didn't build a home out there. I DID manage to find 2 villages, but I think they need to be healed and repopulated, heh.



Ashot is building a train


----------



## Zigzag991 (Aug 5, 2014)

I shall assist! (If I can find my way back since the last time I was on I logged out in some far off cave after randomly finding a load of loot, that is!)


----------



## 4A-GZE (Aug 6, 2014)

Hmm, I may have to move yet again.  I like the idea of being a part of a town instead of having everyone spread out.


----------



## Jordan ACNL (Aug 6, 2014)

*Is the server still down? :c*


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 6, 2014)

Jordan ACNL said:


> *Is the server still down? :c*


Seems so.


----------



## Mini Mario (Aug 6, 2014)

GASP! What if, Ashtot is taking a vacation, and shut off the server.


----------



## toastia (Aug 6, 2014)

If anyone wants to play skyblock, go to skyblock.net and post here saying that you're coming.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm on!


----------



## toastia (Aug 6, 2014)

What's your IGN?


----------



## Mini Mario (Aug 6, 2014)

Im comin


----------



## Zigzag991 (Aug 6, 2014)

Zigzag991


----------



## toastia (Aug 6, 2014)

i just went to another server with samus.


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 6, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> GASP! What if, Ashtot is taking a vacation, and shut off the server.



I think he is because he hasn't been active for days


----------



## Cariad (Aug 7, 2014)

I was on the server when it crashed. it just said 'Connection with the server is lost', then kicked me off. I haven't been able to get back on since.


----------



## toastia (Aug 7, 2014)

MissNiamh said:


> I was on the server when it crashed. it just said 'Connection with the server is lost', then kicked me off. I haven't been able to get back on since.


I think he's on vacation. Since the computer has to be on for the server to work, then the server is down because he obviously had to shut the computer off.


----------



## Mini Mario (Aug 7, 2014)

Anyone think it'd be worth it if I rented a server for 4.99/month?
I make $40 a month, so I could manage, but idk if I'd be wasting money.


----------



## toastia (Aug 7, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> Anyone think it'd be worth it if I rented a server for 4.99/month?
> I make $40 a month, so I could manage, but idk if I'd be wasting money.


it'd be kind of a waste to make it vanilla since this server is here

But, you can make it bukkit, and have tons of minigames, we can have a TBT Faction war, skywars, skyblock, hardcore, mmcmo, it's really up to you. I would definitely join!


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 7, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> Anyone think it'd be worth it if I rented a server for 4.99/month?
> I make $40 a month, so I could manage, but idk if I'd be wasting money.





Prin said:


> it'd be kind of a waste to make it vanilla since this server is here
> 
> But, you can make it bukkit, and have tons of minigames, we can have a TBT Faction war, skywars, skyblock, hardcore, mmcmo, it's really up to you. I would definitely join!



Agreed. I would join if you made a bukkit server, though, too.


----------



## Mini Mario (Aug 7, 2014)

Hmmm interesting, a Minigames TBT Server. I'll have to think about it


----------



## Mini Mario (Aug 7, 2014)

Does anyone like the idea of buying ranks with TBT?


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> Does anyone like the idea of buying ranks with TBT?



Sounds cool.


----------



## toastia (Aug 7, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> Does anyone like the idea of buying ranks with TBT?


Yeah. I can give you tips for ranks/costs too


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 7, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> Does anyone like the idea of buying ranks with TBT?



Yeah, that sounds fun.


----------



## Mini Mario (Aug 8, 2014)

Ok, I have good news and bad news.
Choose what you want to see first:


Spoiler: GOOD NEWS



I have a plan for most of the server, which I will reveal at a later time, which will be unique from other minigame servers.





Spoiler: BAD NEWS



I will not be able to buy a server, so I will have to run it myself, which is going to be hard. Another piece of bad news is I can't figure out why my server isn't connecting, so the server might not run at all if I don't figure out.


Also, I will not be using a bukkit server, BUT I will be using a snapshot to do it, due to me being confused with plugins, I find it much easier just to use command blocks. There will something similar to ranks, but they will be implemented in a different way.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Aug 8, 2014)

Snapshot you say? Would it be at all possible to be able to play with that in the meantime?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 8, 2014)

I just bought Minecraft, definitely logging on soon~


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 8, 2014)

I'll make a server with mini games.


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 8, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> Spoiler: GOOD NEWS
> 
> 
> 
> I have a plan for most of the server, which I will reveal at a later time, which will be unique from other minigame servers.



Sounds like fun! Could you do what the last server did too, that being a few (preferably bigger) islands and a town we could all develop together included?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 9, 2014)

ManicMoose said:


> a town we could all develop together included?



YES.


----------



## 4A-GZE (Aug 9, 2014)

That is the only thing I ever look for in a server.


----------



## Mini Mario (Aug 9, 2014)

Guys, I'm really sorry what I'm about to say, but I can't run a server, 24/7 or on my own computer.
The reasons why:


Spoiler: 24/7 Server



I'm all up for spending money to run a server, the problem is my father thinks it's a waste of money, even though I'm using my OWN money and not his.





Spoiler: My Own Server



1. I can't get my ports to work. 2. I can't leave my computer on all day, so I don't want to deprive people of different time zone when I'm asleep.


I really want to make my TBT Community Skyblock Server


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 9, 2014)

I _might_ be able to get up a 24/7 one. My computer is almost always on. The reason I say might is that I've tried to make a server a year ago but stupid ol' BellAliant isn't the best with the portforwarding thing. I think we should just wait until the original guy comes back.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 10, 2014)

For now, do you guys just want to make a random server and play around on it?


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Kippla said:


> For now, do you guys just want to make a random server and play around on it?



I wanna join a server and be staff on it.. LAWL :3 But I'm a good staff member =w=


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 10, 2014)

Meh, I just wanted to have a server with you guys where we can build a town and record videos and some other stuff.


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Kippla said:


> Meh, I just wanted to have a server with you guys where we can build a town and record videos and some other stuff.



That be cool! Anway, I needa upload some videos on my channel.. You can PM me the IP Bc I gtg! Byee =w=


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Aug 10, 2014)

I want to do all of that too!


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 10, 2014)

Sorry I forgot to tell some of you I was gone for the week.

It's up now.


----------



## Beary (Aug 10, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> Sorry I forgot to tell some of you I was gone for the week.



YOU FORGOT?
ish okie I forgive you :3


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 10, 2014)

is the server on?

- - - Post Merge - - -

i can't go on.


----------



## toastia (Aug 10, 2014)

i'm getting online now <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

NVM not upi yet


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 10, 2014)

turn on the server!


----------



## Beary (Aug 10, 2014)

GIVE HIM A CHANCE GUYS D:


----------



## toastia (Aug 10, 2014)

Beary said:


> GIVE HIM A CHANCE GUYS D:


I just thought it was up yet beary <3
Take ur time.


----------



## Capella (Aug 10, 2014)

wow r00d


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 10, 2014)

Prin said:


> I just thought it was up yet beary <3
> Take ur time.



me too


----------



## Beary (Aug 10, 2014)

Prin said:


> I just thought it was up yet beary <3
> Take ur time.



lelele
Can you center your sig before my mind explodes
thanks <3


----------



## toastia (Aug 10, 2014)

Beary said:


> lelele
> Can you center your sig before my mind explodes
> thanks <3


sure
ok

It's not up, though Ashtot  I can't connect.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 11, 2014)

Yas! thanks ash


----------



## Mini Mario (Aug 11, 2014)

Nuuuu! It's still not up yet ;..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................(


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 11, 2014)

The has been up for a while, if you guys can't connect you're probably not using the right version of Minecraft. I've tested the ports and they're all good so there should be no issue for anybody.


----------



## 4A-GZE (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm using 1.7.10 and can't connect.


----------



## Beary (Aug 11, 2014)

4A-GZE said:


> I'm using 1.7.10 and can't connect.



Try this:



> You need to be using Minecraft 1.7.9 to join!


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Beary said:


> Try this:



Oh S****


----------



## Beary (Aug 11, 2014)

*FACEPALM*


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Facepalm* I SHOULDN'T HAVE =O_O=


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 11, 2014)

Ah, that's odd. I tried both 1.7.10 and 1.7.9 but I still couldn't connect. I wonder what I'm doing wrong, all of the other servers are working.. hm.


----------



## Beary (Aug 11, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Ah, that's odd. I tried both 1.7.10 and 1.7.9 but I still couldn't connect. I wonder what I'm doing wrong, all of the other servers are working.. hm.



Dis IP: 142.162.45.243
Make sure you have it correct, with NO SPACES.


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Im gonna retry the Ip. Letsa go! =^-^=


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 11, 2014)

Beary said:


> Dis IP: 142.162.45.243
> Make sure you have it correct, with NO SPACES.



Yep yep, I've got that down. I've been on the server before, but it still says I can't connect.


----------



## Beary (Aug 11, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Yep yep, I've got that down. I've been on the server before, but it still says I can't connect.



Hmm. Lemme check it.


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Still Cant Connect ;-;
Laura saddd :-:


----------



## toastia (Aug 11, 2014)

Beary said:


> Hmm. Lemme check it.


Cannyou connect?


----------



## Beary (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah, it's not working.


----------



## toastia (Aug 11, 2014)

Beary said:


> Yeah, it's not working.


Everyone yold you lol


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 11, 2014)

Beary said:


> Yeah, it's not working.



Thanks for checking, I thought something was up with my connection, haha.


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Who liked my sad Luigi? lol


----------



## toastia (Aug 11, 2014)

it was fine


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Ima gonna add more Pictures!
Here you go:


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 11, 2014)

Well this server is officially dead. I have no way to fix it so yeah.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 11, 2014)

what is everything lost?


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 11, 2014)

MissNiamh said:


> what is everything lost?



Well I mean I have the data so if someone starts up a server that will be on 24/7 then I'll give them the data.


----------



## toastia (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm going to cry.
Hopefully someone starts up another  24/7.


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Well thats a shame..


----------



## Capella (Aug 11, 2014)

rip in pieces


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 11, 2014)

I'll try to make one. I was already building a spawn area for a server unrelated to these forums so I'll start building again. If everything goes to plan I'll probably be able to get one up in the next 10 days. No promises though.


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 11, 2014)

Why? I wanted to fight more zombie pigman. What happened?


----------



## Beary (Aug 11, 2014)

rip.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 11, 2014)

rip server

"will be missed"


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Byee Byee TBT minecraft
<3


----------



## Mini Mario (Aug 12, 2014)

Don't lose hope everybody! I'm asking Ashtot for the server data so everyone can resume what they were doing, and have everything they have built


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> Don't lose hope everybody! I'm asking Ashtot for the server data so everyone can resume what they were doing, and have everything they have built



Otay! (yes I meant to type 'Otay.')


----------

